# A good unscented hand lotion out there?



## MACreation (Feb 4, 2006)

I need one for my sweet little (i don't wanna smell like a girl) boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!!


----------



## Cruella (Feb 5, 2006)

I think Neutrogena's Norwegian Hand Cream comes in unscented.


----------



## ette (Feb 5, 2006)

Kiehls.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Aveeno.


----------



## Alexa (Feb 10, 2006)

Glysomed Fragrance-Free


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

2nd Glysomed

I pick mine up at Walmart


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 10, 2006)

my mom is in a stay at home bussiness that supports the products that http://www.melaleuca.com/  has...and their renew lotion is the BEST stuff out there, i'm religious about this


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I think Neutrogena's Norwegian Hand Cream comes in unscented._

 
Love that one! Been using it for years.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I think Neutrogena's Norwegian Hand Cream comes in unscented._

 
agreed! i've used this once but to be honest with you its not the best hand cream i've tried or anything, but it does the job alright.  IT's also unscented so thats a bonus for you if you want it like that.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 26, 2006)

my boyfriend has been using boot's fragrance free hand and nail cream. he has very sore dry cracked hands (from air con at work) and he says its helping. think it cost about £1.99 or something for a huge bottle.


----------



## magenta (Mar 26, 2006)

i use herbacin kamille, and it's lovely. so nice and creamy, but not greasy at all. and it comes in unscented.

glysomed is great too.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_Glysomed Fragrance-Free_

 

I third this motion! It's 3 bucks at walmart... and even the scented one isn't very scented at all.


----------



## Pink_lily (Mar 28, 2006)

Avon Silicone Glove hand lotion - it's unscented and non-greasy
Mary Kay TimeWise hand cream (I think that's the name of it, if not, it's something along those lines)

If you can find a small bottle to put lotion in, I'd also recommend getting a big bottle of Johnson's 24-hour moisturizer.  I took a leftover trial-size bottle and put that lotion in there to take with me to work.  I'm a bartender, so I'm always putting my hands into tubs of water when I clean glasses.  That stuff has completely saved my skin!


----------



## JMKess (Mar 29, 2006)

Kiehls - definitely Kiehls.  It's amazing (even my husband loves it)

Jennifer


----------

